# Lung Granuloma



## debipbarik (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it correct to code lung granuloma as *515* in radiology report .


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd go with 515.


----------



## debipbarik (Aug 1, 2012)

If there is SOB in indication. How we will code. 515 pulmonary fibrosis having SOB as it's symptom. Granuloma is incidental most of the time and it's a mostly silent condition.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

I do not know the circumstances, but my understanding is that if you have a definitive diagnosis, you do not code the symptoms unless the symptoms are what prompted the visit or is the cheif complaint.


----------

